# Gun Belt



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Since I was able to I have warn a buckle on my belt... I just don't feel right with out the weight or feel of it any more. With that being said does anyone know where I can order a gun belt where I can still use my buckle? Or I guess if this is even a smart choice to do?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Most Galco gun belts allow you to swap out buckles. It's pretty common here in the west, where lots of guys like to wear manhole covers on their bellies. :mrgreen:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Most Galco gun belts allow you to swap out buckles. It's pretty common here in the west, where lots of guys like to wear manhole covers on their bellies. :mrgreen:


Now Mike, some people use big buckles as body armor. They have to be big to serve that purpose. :mrgreen:


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

In my travels on the net looking for a good gun belt I don't think I've seen one that you couldn't replace the buckle on the 1.25 and 1.5 inch belts anyway. Bianchi Belts are crap BTW. At least the one I have is. I have a Don Hume that you could lift a truck with and I'm betting the Galco's are good also.


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

How much do you want to spend? thebeltman.net is probably the highest quality belts around but they start at around $70 and go up from there. I paid more for my belt than my holster lol.

Don Hume is good as well and is about $40 depending where you look.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Mike Barham said:


> It's pretty common here in the west, where lots of guys like to wear manhole covers on their bellies. :mrgreen:


Now Mike, you know it's to control the overhang!!:mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Will it work with the belt buckle Rori Sabatini wore in the Open? I want this on my gun belt...










Jeff


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Dredd said:


> How much do you want to spend? thebeltman.net is probably the highest quality belts around but they start at around $70 and go up from there. I paid more for my belt than my holster lol.
> 
> Don Hume is good as well and is about $40 depending where you look.


I would put a Galco belt against any gun belt maker. Due to our buying power and selection process, Our saddle leather is the best in the business.

We match the grain, which requires cutting the belt blanks in two separate directions. Not everyone does this.

Our harness stitching machines are old school and several of the people running them have been sewing leather together in excess of 10 years.

Try the SB2. It is awesome. I own 2 of them.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=2598&CatalogID=254


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey thanks for all the help guys... I'm leaning towards the Galco belts more and more. Figure that's who maid my holsters so why not (I was just a dumb ass and didn't notice they maid belts too).


----------



## Dredd (Feb 22, 2008)

Old Padawan said:


> I would put a Galco belt against any gun belt maker. Due to our buying power and selection process, Our saddle leather is the best in the business.
> 
> We match the grain, which requires cutting the belt blanks in two separate directions. Not everyone does this.
> 
> ...


Until you have used a belt made by The Belt Man you just don't know. They're all hand made dual layer bullhide. Or like me you can get Shark, or Elephant, or Horsehide if you want. There's something to be said about making everything by hand one at a time.

It's like comparing a store bought holster with a hand crafted Milt Sparks or Alessi. They both work, but the difference in craftsmanship is apparent.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco also sells custom-made exotic belts.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Dredd said:


> Until you have used a belt made by The Belt Man you just don't know. They're all hand made dual layer bullhide. Or like me you can get Shark, or Elephant, or Horsehide if you want. There's something to be said about making everything by hand one at a time.
> 
> It's like comparing a store bought holster with a hand crafted Milt Sparks or Alessi. They both work, but the difference in craftsmanship is apparent.


I beg to differ. A Galco holster such as the Concealable, Side Snap Scabbard, Royal Guard or Ankle Glove are far superior to most "store bought" holsters and all would compare favorably to any Milt Sparks, Ken Null, Greg Kramer holster. Our holsters are made by hand. They are sewn by hand on the same machines the custom makers use, they are hand boned, they are dyed/finished by hand, and the welts are hand finished. Galco holsters are a store bought alternative to a custom holster. There are at least 30 employees here that have worked at Galco in excess of 15 years. They are all craftsmen. What can an employee at a custom maker do that these people cant?

Guys like Kramer, Sparks and Null are great for custom fits for guns that are not as common for carry. IMHO the rest is hype that leads to a more costly holster that takes a long time to get.

Regarding The Beltman, what specific qualities does bull hide offer that steer hide doesn't? I believe this to be terminology used for marketing.

It should be noted that The Beltman exotic (elephant, shark) belts are made of bull hide with an exotic covering. Galco offers Black Shark, brown ostrich, black ostrich, brown alligator, black alligator, cognac alligator, and stingray utilizing the same process with steerhide.

All Galco hides come from US domestic cattle and are "number one" grade out of seven possible grades, our holsters and belts are cut from the top 2% of vegetable tanned steer hides. In short, we use the best leather in the business. Looking at his website, I would guess he makes a quality product and his prices are very reasonable (especially for horsehide).


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Mike, O.P, come on guys. we know who you work for and are proud of your jobs. Thats good. But as has been stated elsewhere by some of these members, this is a free market system. Plug it, but the arguments of why they are so much better start to turn some potential buyers off. I have Galco holsters, and contoured belt (which i love by the way). But my personal policy, and one i strive to follow at work, is to talk about my product (in moderation) without belaboring it. I know Galco is a supporter, but i didn't think this was a "Galco" site. Its starting to feel like the ".9mm or .45" question.
But hey thats my $.02


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I admit that Bill can get a bit enthusiastic. :mrgreen:


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Heck Mike, enthusastic is good, but any good salesman should learn there is a time to let OTHERS do your talking or it starts to sound like a used car salesman. and that ain't good. ( i been dealing wtih too many of them lately). Guess that is what i was trying to say.

And along those lines......Dredd, have you tried many other heavy duty belts? and then settled on the guy you like? i know my current belt is the first true heavy duty belt (not tool belt) that i have had. I love it, but would look at others also when it goes the way of the dodo (which for the price BETTER be a long time). Not critisizing your choice, just wondering.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

It’s not a plug; it was a recommendation and a response. Would you prefer more details such as the definition of a bull hide and why manufactures do not use bull hide for premium leather products due to its nature?
I started working for Galco 4 years ago. The fact that I work here does not invalidate my opinion. I know a LOT about leather and carrying concealed weapons. I have carried a handgun since 1982. I purchased my first Galco product in 1983. I tooled my first piece of leather when I was 9. I have custom made several holsters and countless edged weapon sheathes. I first shot competitively 10years ago.
I am sure that your opinion is better thought. After all you do have a lot of experiance with salesmen.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Bill,
The opinion was the start, the nex 3 posts came across (to me) as pure. passive agressive. That was my point. I am not questioning your expertise. I have noticed a pattern from your responses to such questions and thought you might like it pointed out to you. Experience,
I started carrying concealed in 1986 (when i first legally could) I have also done so alot and bought many products. As i have stated i like galco. But just as the products that I sell and fix are not the be all and end all of their product type, Neither is anyone elses. Including this belt guys. I, as someone who plugs prducts i deal with and BELIEVE IN (which you obviously do Galco), i also recognize that THEY ARE NIOT RIGHT FOR ALL and so be it.
Thought perhaps you might consider such also.
Am not sure what you meant by the last line, but i will take it as a consideration and not a slam.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, guys, I've figured out the difference between Bullhide and steer leather.
Bullhide has _balls_!

Otherwise, they're the same. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

niadhf said:


> Bill,
> The opinion was the start, the nex 3 posts came across (to me) as pure. passive agressive. That was my point. I am not questioning your expertise. I have noticed a pattern from your responses to such questions and thought you might like it pointed out to you. Experience,
> I started carrying concealed in 1986 (when i first legally could) I have also done so alot and bought many products. As i have stated i like galco. But just as the products that I sell and fix are not the be all and end all of their product type, Neither is anyone elses. Including this belt guys. I, as someone who plugs prducts i deal with and BELIEVE IN (which you obviously do Galco), i also recognize that THEY ARE NIOT RIGHT FOR ALL and so be it.
> Thought perhaps you might consider such also.
> Am not sure what you meant by the last line, but i will take it as a consideration and not a slam.


Your first post got the point across; your second post was excessive.

I know what I am talking about when it comes to guns and leather. Who my employer is isn't relative. I took the time to substantiate my comment.

I have worn leather by Bianchi, Safari Land, Mernickle, Aker, Hunter, G&G, Kramer, Alessi, El Paso Saddelry, and several other small companies with names you will not recognize. My opinion is that Galco makes the BEST production leather holsters and accessories in the business.

This is based on my experience. Knowing the market, knowing leather, knowing the process that we go through, knowing the owner (and his convictions), knowing the employees and how long they have been working here (most longer than me).

My initial post was in response to someone claiming the Beltman was "the highest quality belt around" Was he plugging them? Perhaps he was stating his opinion. I guess that was okay as he didn't work for them.

My (and Mikes) second post was to someone claiming one product was better as it was made of bullhide and they offered exotics. Mike commented that we offered exotics. I listed them. Prior to this post I had not said Galco was better, just equal. Once again, not a plug it was an EDUCATED OPINION. 
This is a forum for opinions. While mine is a considered opinion, it doesn't make it a rule. It also doesn't make it a plug.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I do not work for Galco but did just buy my first holster from them and it is by far the highest quality holster I have ever owned. The fact that I got a nice looking product, a product that was exactly what Galco claimed it was and a buying experience that restored my faith in customer service means that I will most likely be buying from them again. 

I was very loyal to a different holster maker but after asking a LOT of questions of the Galco people and being told by someone I know has a lot of money to spend on guns and holsters to give Galco a try, I did just that and so far I am very glad I did.

Here is a plug: The Side Snap Scabbard is indeed the most comfortable holster I have ever worn, just like the add claims. It is simpler to put on and take off than a paddle holster, yet it rides like a belt slide holster.

The fact that it did not cost me a week's pay was a bonus and, as already stated, the customer service was top notch.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> OK, guys, I've figured out the difference between Bullhide and steer leather.
> Bullhide has _balls_!
> 
> Otherwise, they're the same. :mrgreen:


:smt082:anim_lol::smt082
Thanks steve, i needed a good laugh


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I would like to enter my belt into the competition for "Best Belt". It's a genuine White Stag belt from the fashion department of Wal Mart. Made from single-layer pleather, this beauty features single stitching that will start to come apart after you wear it once and genuine faux brass buckle and rivets! It's handmade in China (the worker presses the button by hand to start the machine) by a 12 year old who has been working in the industry for 10 years. As an added bonus, the minute you add a holster or any other accessory to the belt, it squeaks with every step you take! This is great in that it acts as a sort of cow bell, and your spouse will know where you are all times. It's available in high fashion brown, and higher fashion black. And now the best part, only $7.97 plus tax!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Todd said:


> I would like to enter my belt into the competition for "Best Belt". It's a genuine White Stag belt from the fashion department of Wal Mart. Made from single-layer pleather, this beauty features single stitching that will start to come apart after you wear it once and genuine faux brass buckle and rivets! It's handmade in China (the worker presses the button by hand to start the machine) by a 12 year old who has been working in the industry for 10 years. As an added bonus, the minute you add a holster or any other accessory to the belt, it squeaks with every step you take! This is great in that it acts as a sort of cow bell, and your spouse will know where you are all times. It's available in high fashion brown, and higher fashion black. And now the best part, only $7.97 plus tax!


:anim_lol::smt082rayer::smt170


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Todd said:


> I would like to enter my belt into the competition for "Best Belt". It's a genuine White Stag belt from the fashion department of Wal Mart. Made from single-layer pleather, this beauty features single stitching that will start to come apart after you wear it once and genuine faux brass buckle and rivets! It's handmade in China (the worker presses the button by hand to start the machine) by a 12 year old who has been working in the industry for 10 years. As an added bonus, the minute you add a holster or any other accessory to the belt, it squeaks with every step you take! This is great in that it acts as a sort of cow bell, and your spouse will know where you are all times. It's available in high fashion brown, and higher fashion black. And now the best part, only $7.97 plus tax!


:mrgreen:

I don't care who you are, that's funny.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Todd said:


> I would like to enter my belt into the competition for "Best Belt". It's a genuine White Stag belt from the fashion department of Wal Mart. Made from single-layer pleather, this beauty features single stitching that will start to come apart after you wear it once and genuine faux brass buckle and rivets! It's handmade in China (the worker presses the button by hand to start the machine) by a 12 year old who has been working in the industry for 10 years. As an added bonus, the minute you add a holster or any other accessory to the belt, it squeaks with every step you take! This is great in that it acts as a sort of cow bell, and your spouse will know where you are all times. It's available in high fashion brown, and higher fashion black. And now the best part, only $7.97 plus tax!


only $7.97??? What a deal!!:mrgreen:

You know, people actually return holsters because they squeak.

and on non related, one lady called and complained that her leather purse was stinking up her closet. She was annoyed that the purse smelled like leather.


----------



## alloy (Sep 8, 2008)

i have a few galco holsters, very nice stuff. for some reason my belt is a bianchi basketweave ranger belt. its about 8 years old, pants havent fallen down once yet so it has that going for it.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm moving to Colorado in a few days, and will be applying for my CCW as quickly as possible. I will of course be in the market for a gun belt, so expect another call from "BeefyBeefo" over there _Old Padawan_. :mrgreen::anim_lol:

I still laugh about that. 

-Jeff-


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> I'm moving to Colorado in a few days, and will be applying for my CCW as quickly as possible. I will of course be in the market for a gun belt, so expect another call from "BeefyBeefo" over there _Old Padawan_. :mrgreen::anim_lol:
> 
> I still laugh about that.
> 
> -Jeff-


Let me be the first from Colorado to welcome you to the state. What part are you headed for?


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

gmaske said:


> Let me be the first from Colorado to welcome you to the state. What part are you headed for?


Thanks for the welcome.  I am headed for Fort Collins, where are you located? :smt1099

-Jeff-


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  I am headed for Fort Collins, where are you located? :smt1099
> 
> -Jeff-


Up in the central part of the rockies about 30 miles short of Aspen between Basalt and Carbondale.
Moving to Fort Fun are ya! Collage town! My son did a couple of semesters at CSU. Turned him in to a raving Lib:smt089


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about the Galco "MB1 MATRIX BELT?" Is it reliable to hold up a gun? Will I be able to use my belt buckle on it?


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

It’s an inexpensive pants belt, not a good gunbelt. A good “gunbelt” is made of two pieces of leather sewn together to increase lateral stability. You can also find decent nylon gunbelts; they often contain a plastic stiffener between the layers of nylon.


----------



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to try a Galco belt (I'll be talking to them come time to upgrade the free plastic holster that came with my FNP), but I did buy a belt from a leather worker -- is that the right term? a guy who makes belts himself -- at the Puyallup gun show last weekend. It was $75, but it could hold up a car. Two layers of a really nice medium-brown leather sewn with cream-colored stitching. I've noticed two things about it: if I thread it through the belt loops of my jeans and then buckle it, I can hold the jeans up by one point of the belt like I was still standing in them, and my clip-on cell phone holder won't work on a really thick belt. Two thumbs up. No competitor for Galco, I imagine, since he lives in Oregon and only sells in shows in the Northwest (car, motorcycle, gun, county fairs, etc.) He "doesn't do the Internet" but you can call him at Animal Jack Leather, 541-301-8653.

No commercial, just a happy customer.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Old Padawan said:


> It's an inexpensive pants belt, not a good gunbelt. A good "gunbelt" is made of two pieces of leather sewn together to increase lateral stability. You can also find decent nylon gunbelts; they often contain a plastic stiffener between the layers of nylon.


Eh I was afraid of that......... what can I say I'm a collage kid so I was crossing my fingers that this built would work due to the fact that the others would take to much of a chunk out of my account right now.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

Galco has earned my ongoing business.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

LoneWolf said:


> Eh I was afraid of that......... what can I say I'm a collage kid so I was crossing my fingers that this built would work due to the fact that the others would take to much of a chunk out of my account right now.


PM on the way.


----------

